# ondas electromagneticas



## juankillo (Jun 13, 2006)

Hola a todos!!
Estoy construyendo un microbot y necesito crear ondas electromagneticas. Alguien me podria hacer el gran favor de darme algunas nociones de como conseguir ese tipo de ondas? algun circuito debe haber no? Y para que no afectase esas ondas a mi equipo habia pensado en hacer que todos los sensores funcionasen con corriente en vez de con tensión, ya que la corriente es mucho más fuerte a las fluctuaciones de estas ondas. Eso y revistir todo mi equipo bajo papel de aluminio, me han dicho que eso dispersa las ondas...pero no se si es muy fiable esa información jejeje. Bueno compadres...espero que alguien sepa de electronica más que yo y me diga o me de la direccion de algun tutorial o pagina donde me explique como llegar a hacer esas ondas. Muchas gracias, que vaya bien, saludos!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 13, 2006)

juankillo dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos!!
> Estoy construyendo un microbot y necesito crear ondas electromagneticas. Alguien me podria hacer el gran favor de darme algunas nociones de como conseguir ese tipo de ondas? algun circuito debe haber no? Y para que no afectase esas ondas a mi equipo habia pensado en hacer que todos los sensores funcionasen con corriente en vez de con tensión, ya que la corriente es mucho más fuerte a las fluctuaciones de estas ondas. Eso y revistir todo mi equipo bajo papel de aluminio, me han dicho que eso dispersa las ondas...pero no se si es muy fiable esa información jejeje. Bueno compadres...espero que alguien sepa de electronica más que yo y me diga o me de la direccion de algun tutorial o pagina donde me explique como llegar a hacer esas ondas. Muchas gracias, que vaya bien, saludos!!



Hola, trabajar con corriente sin tensión no es posible , toda tensión tiene cierta corriente .

En Fin, si lo que quiere es un electroimán, puede lograrlo con un clavo de fierro, le enrrlla mucho cable de ese de red un solo hilo con aislante tal vez unas 100 vueltas y entre las 2 terminales del caable conecta una batería de 9v con eso tiene un electroimán.

No se asuste esto no dañará su equipo, el campo es muy pequeño, puede aumentarlo con de varias maneras, aumentando el voltaje, las bobinas, o es espacio encerrado entre ellas, busque en el google "electroimán".

Lo del aluminio, puede que funcione pero no es necesario, cuando quiere hacerse eso, se le llama blindaje magnético y normalmente se utiliza fierro dulce, como el que traen lso transformadores, ello para canalizar el flujo magnético hacia donde uno guste.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 13, 2006)

Que entiendes por ondas lelectromagneticas?, señal de radio.

Exactamente para que lo quieres??


----------



## juankillo (Jun 14, 2006)

Con respecto a Einsoldiatgott: Pero ese campo es bastante fuerte como para hacer fluctuar sensores? y si es asi....aunque proteja al mio...le seguirá afectando no?
Y con respecto a tio pepe: Lo quiero para competir. no se si sabes algunos certamenes de robotica?. Mas concretamente en pruebas denominadas "luchadores de sumo" lo que se trata es de sacar al contrincante del rin. Mi idea, era crear un campo magnetico, lo bastante fuerte como para hacer que sus sensores no funcionen correctamente, de ese modo, el robot quedaria sin estimluos externos, a lo que me aprovecharia para ingeniarmelas para sacarlo del rin. Ahora bien...mis sensores no deberian afectarles esas ondas, sino quedariamos en igualdad de condiciones y me servirian de poco. 
Sí, las ondas electromagneticas son un tipo de ondas de radio, las cuales hacen que los componenetes electronicos no funcionen como deberian hacerlo, incluyen "ruido" en sus señales.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 14, 2006)

juankillo dijo:
			
		

> Con respecto a Einsoldiatgott: Pero ese campo es bastante fuerte como para hacer fluctuar sensores? y si es asi....aunque proteja al mio...le seguirá afectando no?
> Y con respecto a tio pepe: Lo quiero para competir. no se si sabes algunos certamenes de robotica?. Mas concretamente en pruebas denominadas "luchadores de sumo" lo que se trata es de sacar al contrincante del rin. Mi idea, era crear un campo magnetico, lo bastante fuerte como para hacer que sus sensores no funcionen correctamente, de ese modo, el robot quedaria sin estimluos externos, a lo que me aprovecharia para ingeniarmelas para sacarlo del rin. Ahora bien...mis sensores no deberian afectarles esas ondas, sino quedariamos en igualdad de condiciones y me servirian de poco.
> Sí, las ondas electromagneticas son un tipo de ondas de radio, las cuales hacen que los componenetes electronicos no funcionen como deberian hacerlo, incluyen "ruido" en sus señales.



Ohh que emocionante me gustaría participar, donde se hace eso?

En fin, eso existe y se llaman bombas electónicas, las uso EEUU contra Irák.

Sin embargo se ocupa un gran campo , me parece que con una sola descarga de bastante insensidad podría provocar un reset en el robot contrincante, RF no creo que funcione, aunque una vez en un lugar una antena de Radio se cayó y quedó apuntando hacia un centro de información y el resultado fue que dañó todas las cintas magnéticas pero hasta ahí, a los equipos no les paso nada.


Va a tener que leer un poco de física para tener mejores ideas, si por ejemplo encierra su CPU dentro de una esfera y lograra con algún succionador ponerla al vacío, su circuito es inmune a el electromagnetismo, pero eso esta en chino.

En conclusión, con una pila de 9 no le hará ni cosquillas a los electrones.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 14, 2006)

OOK!!! eso se llama guerra electronica.

El metodo que mejor conozco es utilizando el lanzador de chispas de un encendedor o de una estufa, eso lo utilizaba para las maquinas recreativas. Aunque si te pasabas la podias dañar.

deberias mirar en ESD o compatibilidad electromagnetica, o traducido de otra forma como diseñar un circuito para que no afecte a los otros, ESSSSSTO para tu caso leelo del reves.

http://www.epanorama.net/links/safety.html


Como normalmente utilizan como sensores infrarojos, porque no fabricar un potente "flash" de leds de infrarojos para dejar ciegos los captadores de bordes, es mas segun la cadencia este se pensaria que esta en un borde quando en realidad no esta. Evidentemente deberias sincronizarlo con los de tu robot pero eso no es un problema.

Recuerda que los led seles pueden meter 700mA, pero a pulsos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 14, 2006)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> OOK!!! eso se llama guerra electronica.
> 
> El metodo que mejor conozco es utilizando el lanzador de chispas de un encendedor o de una estufa, eso lo utilizaba para las maquinas recreativas. Aunque si te pasabas la podias dañar.
> 
> ...



También sería una buena arma, compañero si nos puede conseguir un video del evento creame que le estaría muy agardecido, deben ser muy emocionantes.

También puede agregarle un lanzador de agua  para poner en corto al otro .

O que el armazón de su robot de descargas eléctricas, cuando el otro lo toque si el circuito esta en contacto con la carcaza el otro tendrá problemas 

Saludos

Saludos


----------



## juankillo (Jun 15, 2006)

Por desgracia no tengo ningun video. este es el primer certamen al que participo. Y todo se debe a que dentro de un mes hago un curso intensivo sobre microbotica, y claro...quiero llevar las ideas bien claras jejee. Muchas gracias por prestarme vuestra sabiduria, tengo que seguir buscando a ver si encuentro la forma de poder hacerlo posible.
que vaya bien, saludos!!


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Jun 15, 2006)

Hola juankillo,

Suena muy interesante el área en la que intentas trabajar. Mucho éxito.

Qué tipo de sensores deseas tratar de eliminar?   Esto es qué tipo de sensores son comunes en los demás robots que participan?

1.  Si son sensores infrarrojos! seguramente con varios didos emisores de rayos infrarrojos y suficiente potencia puedes activarlos continuamente y no habría forma de que recibieran señales, ya que siempre estarían activos.  Inclusive podrías dejarlos activos con corriente continua y no habría forma de que ellos recibieran datos o pulsos.   Para ésto te recomiendo didos emisores de alto radio de emisión, que sean lo menos direccionables posibles?  o alguno que rote continuamente.  Él detalle es que tendrías que orientar los rayos emisores en la dirección de phototransistor detector de luz.

2.   Si son receptores de radiofrecuencia, necesitas a fuerza conseguir las frecuencias a las que operarían porque afectar todo el rango de frecuencias es sumamente complicado.  Ahora para afectar radio frecuncia necesitas muchísima potencia.  Te recomendaría una especia de antena direccionable como la antena YAGI con suficiente corriente en tu fuente y potencia en tu transmisor para generar una señal de distorción.   Necesitarías un transmisor RF y una fuente de poder con mucha potencia.  NO ES muy fácil que digamos.


3.  Podrías utilizar pulsos de descargas electrostáticas para afectar el microcontrolador de tu oponente.   Definitivamente necesitarías a fuerza para ésto tener acceso con alguna punta de hierro u objeto conductor a la circuitería eléctrica de tu openente.   Con una fuente de pulsos, un capacitor muy grande (en el rango de KV) puedes hacer que se cargue y al activar un botón se descargue por la punta conductora,  así buscaría el regreso a la tierra por la circuitería de tu oponente lo que podría afectar el circuito no protegido.   Ésto es también complicado por el mega capacitor que debes utilizar, y la fuente para cargarlo.

Bueno espero te sirva de algo.

Saludos,


----------



## juankillo (Jun 15, 2006)

hola eduardo. Gracias por tu ayuda. Lo que mas me interesa sobre lo que me has enseñado es el primer punto. Porque el tercero, eso de darle descargas electricas no puedo hacerlo...porque si el oponente sufre algun daño material me descalifican. Por eso habia pensado en crear esas ondas para que despistara  los sensores del robot, a modo que se quedara como ciego, eso me daria ventaja. Eso que explicas sobre los rayos infrarojos, que te refieres, a cojer yo fotocelulas de rayos infrarojos, más potentes que los sensores de mi oponente? es decir, que deberia enfocar mis infrarojos directamente a los sensores del otro, de esa forma siempre se activarian? es muy buena idea jejeje. gracias por tu ayuda. es sumamente bonito el tener una idea y una duda y que tanta gente como vosotros se interese por el tema y para ayudarte. muchas gracias de verdad. que vaya buen, saludos!!


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Jun 16, 2006)

Hola juankillo,

Ojalá y te sirva entonces la idea.  Te paso una liga que tiene un sensor de proximidad por infrarrojos, el cual utiliza un transmisor IR y un receptor, éstos podrían estar activados en directa y si le regulas la resistencia del transmisor puedes sacar mucha potencia del fotodiodo,  así podrías afectar los sensores de tu oponente.  Podrías probarlo en una televisión o un control remoto infrarrojo. 

El problema sería que es muy direccional, pues el haz de luz tiene dispersión de 10°, asi que sería bueno buscar un diodo emisor con menos direccionalidad.   O utilizar un lente que disperese la luz emitida por el diodo.

Bueno te paso la liga para que la veas y si tienes dudas nos avisas...

http://www.kedo.com.mx/modules/wfdownloads/viewcat.php?cid=1

Saludos,


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 16, 2006)

Habitualmente se utilizan infrarojos para detectar la zona de ring.

Ma mejor manera para operar con infrarojos es por pulsos de corta duración, para poder dar mayor intensidad.
Me explico los diodo en continua los encendemos de 5-22mA, si les metemos mayor amperaje se calientan y se degradan llegandose a destruir de ha hi que los diodos blancos de 5W lleban una especie de disipador.
Los mandos a distancia en cambio trabajan por pulsos de esta forma si la señal es cuadrada 50% se calientan 50% descansan, y se les poede pedir mas potencial sobre unos 700mA o mas.
Lo que deberias hacer es enviar rafagas de 30khz y 40khz y descansos de 0.5seg.
El medio segundo es para fastidiar mas ya que el calibraje o punto de disparo se detecta por variaciones relativamente bruscas. Es como los detectores de alarma que cuendo te quedas quieto desapareces y se apaga la luz.

Meter los varios led a cada esquina del robot.
Entre flash y flash podrias hacer la medida tranquilamente para no salirte del ring o utilizar otros metodos como utilizar frecuencias mas elevadas o rectificadores sincronos.


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2006)

mmmmmm

los mejores sensores.... ultrasonido a mi juicio

el IR ,pintas de negro el robot y se "traga la luz" en cambio el ultra sonido lo eleminas con una forma fisica ... la carcasa. Suerte

y deja de pensar en el PEM


----------



## juankillo (Jun 17, 2006)

hombre los de ultrasonido son mejores claro, pero tambien mucho más  dificiles de controlar y de diseñar. Quieres decir que si el robot es negro los infrarojos del enemigo no me detectan? yo creo que si..porque aunque no capte color, captará movimiento. Y que quieres decir con eso de que el ultrasonido lo elimino con la carcasa del robot? si pongo una determinada carcasa no sirven esos sensores? y a que te refieres con el PEM, que significa eso? jejeje
saludos!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 17, 2006)

juankillo dijo:
			
		

> hombre los de ultrasonido son mejores claro, pero tambien mucho más  dificiles de controlar y de diseñar. Quieres decir que si el robot es negro los infrarojos del enemigo no me detectan? yo creo que si..porque aunque no capte color, captará movimiento. Y que quieres decir con eso de que el ultrasonido lo elimino con la carcasa del robot? si pongo una determinada carcasa no sirven esos sensores? y a que te refieres con el PEM, que significa eso? jejeje
> saludos!!



Hola PEM e spulso electro magnético

El dice que pintandolo de negro absorbe la luz y me imagino se esta basando en la física, se supone que cda color que usted ve, es el resultado de la reflexión de la luz sobre los objetos y en teoría el negro no refleja ningún rayo de luz, por eso cuando hace sol andar con una camisa negra resulta muy mala idea.

Ultrasonido es muy buena idea, difícil de controlar? no, se haría igual que con la luz y un micro muy velóz, se manda un aráfaga de pulsos y se espera a que regresen, se cuenta el tiempo qu etardan en regresar y se divide /2, así sabemos la distancia a la que esta el otro lo cuál resulta inútil pues lo más seguro es que siempre este a unos escasos centímetros.

Creo que esta revelando todas sus armas aquí  los demás que participen, si leen esto irán prevenidos 

Saludos


----------



## gyerardos (Ene 26, 2009)

solo como dato extra...
las ondas electromagnéticas están generadas y dependen de la intensidad de corriente que pase por con conductor, comúnmente cobre, en cualquier sistema se generan ya que como el electrón tiene una carga, cuando se va moviendo es cuando genera este campo electromagnético.

aqui lo malo es que es complicado dirigir hacia alguna dirección en específico estas ondas, ya que se genera alrededor del alambre.  entiendo que sí es posible proteger a tu sumobot (así conozco yo a esas competencias) con ciertos materiales que impidan el paso del campo como cuando cortas algún cable de los de televisión por cable, se ven protegidos por algo así como aluminio. 

Entonces mi punto es que si quieres hacer eso debes de tener en cuenta que tienes que generar corriente suficientemente alta pero también tener cuidado de no hacer un corto circuito, no estoy muy seguro si con una bobina se pueda, aunque suena muy lógico.


----------



## RBX374 (Ene 30, 2010)

Datos que pueden resultarte muy utiles:
-El material del que estan hechas las PCBs, fibra de vidrio me parece (naranja) ABSORBE los ultrasonidos.
(Lo descubrí por casualidad, probando un detector, cogi lo que tenía más a mano y no me lo detectó, y luego me informe y lo descubrí)

-Los cables blindados contienen una armadura exterior que va conectada a Masa y así la señal no se ve afectada por las ondas electromagnéticas (En una TV por ejemplo).

busca: Jaula de Faraday  -> Para protegerte de ondas electromagnéticas

Espero ayudar


----------

